# Reichen 500 Watt???



## joel_1847 (9. März 2021)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir neue PC Teile bestellt und zwar
Das Sharkoon TG5 Gehäuse mit 4 Lüfter
Einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600 
Und ein MSI B450 Mainboard
Und 16GB DDR4 RAM
Von meinem alten System nehme ich mein 500 Watt Netzteil mit und meine 3 SSDs und Meine NVIDIA GTX 150 TI
Reichen dafür 500 Watt oder sollte ich noch ein neues Netzteil bestellen?`?


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2021)

Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?
500 Watt reichen an sich problemlos.


----------



## joel_1847 (10. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für ein Netzteil?
> 500 Watt reichen an sich problemlos.


Xilence 500 Watt Netzteil


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2021)

joel_1847 schrieb:


> Xilence 500 Watt Netzteil


Welches genau?


----------



## Gsonz (10. März 2021)

Bei Xilence muss man da wegen der Bezeichnung aufpassen. In meinem alten Prebuild Rechner war ein XP500 drin, die 500 stand aber nur für die 500W "Peak Power", die Dauerleistung waren tatsächlich nur 350W.


----------

